# Snail help?



## AnimalLov3 (Aug 26, 2013)

So I recently got a snail for my betta, in his 1.5 gallon. I know "It's bioload is big it needs a bigger tank" but it's still a baby, a little bigger then my thumb. Watching carefully, but Earl seems A-OK! I got the snail as accidently breeding between two of my sister's snails, and this is one of the babies. Although now we think the mom may be the type of snail that can breed without a mate?

I have a few questions though..

1) Do you know what type of snail it is? Both parents are marked as "Mystery snails" at the pet store.

2) What do I feed it? 

Just anything about snails would be very very helpful!

Also, as I'm unsure of what gender it is...I need a name! But I'd like it to be a double gender name! ^-^

Here is a picture:


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

How about Jujubee? 
And I don't know what species that is. Hence "mystery" snail. It could be an already pregnant female snail, as well. 

Hope I helped. Have any more questions? Ask away...:-D

Oh, you can feed the snail veggies, and algae wafers.


----------



## AnimalLov3 (Aug 26, 2013)

PetMania said:


> How about Jujubee?
> And I don't know what species that is. Hence "mystery" snail. It could be an already pregnant female snail, as well.
> 
> Hope I helped. Have any more questions? Ask away...:-D
> ...


That's what I figured. Also possibly about the name!

The thing is it's had FOUR egg sacks since we got it! Over a long period of time.(I have a caterpillar on my hand as I type this lol.) 

What kind of veggies? And all safe to go with a betta?


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Oh are you the one with the woolly bear? That caterpillar is so cute! 

Veggies: I think lettuce and squash, but I don't have any experience with that and bettas


----------



## AnimalLov3 (Aug 26, 2013)

PetMania said:


> Oh are you the one with the woolly bear? That caterpillar is so cute!
> 
> Veggies: I think lettuce and squash, but I don't have any experience with that and bettas


Yup! I don't know if you know, but the first one was dead..This is the second one, but he's very much alive! Letting him and his suction cups crawl over your hand makes it feel WEIRD.

*nods* I think cucumber to..


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

haha, here in Cali, especially on hiking trails, you'll find those guys EVERYWHERE!


----------



## AnimalLov3 (Aug 26, 2013)

This is the most I've ever seen!


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Where did you find them? Mountains?


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

If you're snails get too much, I'll take some off of your hands.


----------



## AnimalLov3 (Aug 26, 2013)

PetMania said:


> If you're snails get too much, I'll take some off of your hands.


They unfortunately aren't mine, they are my sister's, and I think she's selling them to a pet store.. But if she sells them to people I'll tell you! She's kind of grumpy so I'm not gonna ask her haha..


----------



## AnimalLov3 (Aug 26, 2013)

And no! We are actually near a small town! I don't know how to describe it. It's a suburban! But not to terribly in the mountains.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Oh yeah, I know how that feels. It took me forever to convince my sis to let me have her betta, Glo, because she forgot about for 2 weeks, and then she just stopped taking care of him altogether.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

AnimalLov3 said:


> And no! We are actually near a small town! I don't know how to describe it. It's a suburban! But not to terribly in the mountains.


That is a weird place to find a wooly bear catti


----------



## MichelleA (Jun 25, 2013)

That is a Mystery snail. I read up on mine here http://www.applesnail.net/. I feed mine Cucumber and Omega One Veggie Rounds. I know you can also feed Kale and other soft veggies. I leave mine in for a few hours at a time, sometimes overnight. I notice the cucumber tends to cloud the water quicker so i dont leave that in as long. As far as sexing them.... Im no pro but i read that the male will have a penis sheath and the female doesnt but after starring at mine for hours I still cannot tell the difference. But of course I may have all females.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

That is true. I'm sure there's some way out there of sexing snails.


----------



## AnimalLov3 (Aug 26, 2013)

So I'm currently having some issues... I can't find Riley(the snail) anywhere! I'm going to look when I clean the tank...I KNOW she's too big to fit in Earl's mouth so even if she died a shell would be somewhere! I can't find her! Any ideas where she would hide?


----------



## AnimalLov3 (Aug 26, 2013)

I found Riley! She was on the little chest ornament. Although Earl nipped at her! DX


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

You should already have a cover on your bettas tank, as they jump, but if you don't you should be aware apple snails can/will crawl out of your tank.
There's a way to sex them: 


or just place a few together, the ones laying the eggs are females. xD


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

they love zucchini - not as messy as cucumber.


----------



## AnimalLov3 (Aug 26, 2013)

bambijarvis said:


> You should already have a cover on your bettas tank, as they jump, but if you don't you should be aware apple snails can/will crawl out of your tank.
> There's a way to sex them:
> 
> 
> or just place a few together, the ones laying the eggs are females. xD


I do have a cover! Haha.

Aw man I think mine might be a boy...Boooo I wanted a girl. Oh well. XD

Thank you so much! What is that picture from?


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

the picture is clickable but Michelle already posted a link. It's from applesnail.net click anatomy on the side and then reproduction up top


----------



## AnimalLov3 (Aug 26, 2013)

bambijarvis said:


> the picture is clickable but Michelle already posted a link. It's from applesnail.net click anatomy on the side and then reproduction up top


Oops.. I'm durpy ^^'


----------

